

Ask HN: How frequently is the search index on hacker news updated? - smg

I was searching for the hn discussion around Zipkin, a google search lead me to<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4077645<p>However searching for zipkin on hacker news was showing 0 results at least as of Jun 8 9.50am PST.<p>http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&#38;q=Zipkin
======
andres
The crawler is out of date due to an IP change from a move to an AWS VPC.
We're working on getting the crawler up-to-date ASAP.

------
canatan01
They are upgrading their servers, I was told.

